
Nuclear Propulsion in Space (1968) - beefman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs3zNwXhzSA
======
beefman
Some background on the filmmakers:

[https://rettacs.org/space-music-paul-novros-accompanies-
the-...](https://rettacs.org/space-music-paul-novros-accompanies-the-
universe/)

